# Gap year after alevels



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

iv done my alevels and appeared in the nust and mcat, nothing worked out.Private i did apply, but its too expensive..thinking of taking a gap year . i really want to do this right. I am so upset i never thought after study and scoring straight As all my life id be left in this situation. Gap year seems like the best option for me .People say in the end your all MBBS doesnt matter where you get it from ,you just have to be good at it .My grandfather says i should go along with yusra med college(my only saving grace ) he will pay but i know its very expensive . The faculty is amazing at yusra but its just that i dont want to study when my family is paying so much  Gap year sound right to me .Iwas hoping to get some feedback on my decision.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^soley depends on your financial circumstance at home, if its putting alot of burden on your family i wouldnt advise you to go... take a gap year,study hard, get a good mcat score and get into a top govt college.

If it isnt putting alot of burden .... some of the best medical colleges in Pakistan are expensive but still worth going ...I really dont know much about Yusra to judge .. but personally I wouldnt take a gap year.... because unless its AKU, on the long run it doesnt matter much where you get your mbbs from ..(unless the college has major problems eg. recognition issues)


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

theres also alot of competition in nust and mcat and specially its more difficult for alevel students. you can try hard and get in but if the burden is not much then you should not waste a year! thats what i think the decision is yours


----------



## amz (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah but iv done plenty of fsc already so im not worried to study something all together new..iv heard plenty success stories of people taking a gap year ,but still i know the bottomline is .. its a risk..im still not sure ,but thanks anyway for the feedback


----------

